# What Can You Hunt Legally W/ss In Your State



## David M (Nov 21, 2012)

For those of us who live in the USA I'm curious, I see a lot of people sharing their various game animals harvested with a ss. Unless I'm mistaken, in the state I live in (Washington) about the only game animal that can be taken with a ss is the Forest Grouse. Everything else is a no no. So what say you, what will your state let you harvest legally with a ss?

David


----------



## Bruno529 (Apr 8, 2012)

Here in Missouri, given you have the general hunting and fishing license and the special permits needed for some migratory fowl (and deer), you may use a slingshot to take all game in Missouri except deer and turkey. This includes using a slingbow with a reel for fishing. During the proper time and seasons of course.

As a side note I find this quote here in Missouri's Hunting and Trapping Regulations amusing : "The Conservation Department discourages anyone from hunting specifically for feral hogs because hunters' activities interfere with the Department's efforts to eradicate these pests. However, if you are afield for other game and encounter a feral hog, shoot it on sight!"

Probably not with a slingshot.


----------



## David M (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanks Bruno529, kudos for the "show me state" I envy you.

David


----------



## Gote Rider (May 16, 2010)

Slingshots are not legal to hunt with in Ga. but we do anyway.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Gote Rider said:


> Slingshots are not legal to hunt with in Ga. but we do anyway.


I bet if we were being candid this would be a pretty common answer. Right up there with "I dunno, who cares? " I would, of course, never encourage anyone to do anything illegal. Slingshots are very quiet and pocketable, however. I'm sure nobody would miss a few rabbits, squirrels, or doves gone missing.
Hypothetically, of course.


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

Of course...


----------



## Carbon (Nov 18, 2012)

I'm in Washington state and was under the impression that anything classifying as small game that does not require a license(i.e. rabbit, squirrel, or pests like rats or starlings) can be harvested with a SS. I will be looking it up though.
It is far in the future though, I can't even hit cans yet!


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

Anything that moves...


----------



## David M (Nov 21, 2012)

> Slingshots are not legal to hunt with in Ga. but we do anyway.


Well Gote Rider after checking my state regs again it looks like Washington is as repressive as GA. I discovered not even Forest Grouse are allowed to be taken with the ss.

Carbon, actually squirrels are protected and cannot be hunted. Rabbits are considered small game therefore this Wac applies.

11. Prohibited firearms/hunting methods
It is illegal to:
• Hunt game birds with a shotgun capable of
holding more than three shells.
• Hunt game birds or *game animals* with
anything other than a firearm, a bow and
arrow, or by falconry. Bullfrogs may only
be taken by angling, hand dip netting,
gigging, and bow and arrow.
• Hunt game animals or game birds with a
shotgun larger than 10 gauge.
• Hunt wildlife with a crossbow, except in
firearm restriction areas during modern
firearm seasons. Hunters with disabilities
may also use a crossbow during any season
that allows archery equipment with a
special use permit as conditioned in WAC
232-12-054.

David


----------



## Carbon (Nov 18, 2012)

very good to know, I doubt it will keep me from getting cotten tails on my own property. They are everywhere and eating my garden >


----------



## David M (Nov 21, 2012)

Yeah, I know what you mean. I have them too, however they're not a real nuisance yet. I look at them as a future food source when the stuff hits the fan.

David


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

You can not hunt any protected game in Texas. As far as I know you can hunt Rabbits and Pigeons. Even though there is no season on squirrels it is illegal to hunt them. You can shoot pest on your property, but you are not the one to determine what is a pest. Even if you are shooting a rat you are suppose to have a valid hunting license. That is why a slingshot is called a pocket poacher here. The state would be wise to open hunting up for game animals here and get revenue. Tex


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

Hard to believe in the great state of Texas


----------



## Vekta (Sep 5, 2011)

As far as I know we can't hunting anything with a slingshot in California. There isn't anything in the regs saying you can't but there isn't anything in the regs saying you can't.

Not surprising. Rule of thumb for California....

"If it's fun, you can't have it."


----------



## mrpaint (May 16, 2012)

Vekta said:


> As far as I know we can't hunting anything with a slingshot in California. There isn't anything in the regs saying you can't but there isn't anything in the regs saying you can't.
> 
> Not surprising. Rule of thumb for California....
> 
> "If it's fun, you can't have it."


like high capacity magazines


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche (Oct 23, 2011)

I often wondered about these types of regs. I think the rule of thumb for Cali is about basically the same for the rest of the world, except third world countries I guess. I'm here in S Carolina & I'm certain there are rules & guidelines. I just try to maintain a incognito, low profile when it comes to poaching. As far as laws go, "not knowing is no excuse", so be aware where ever you are in the world.


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

No restrictions on what you can hunt in Alaska with a slingshot.


----------

